# Storefront Door Installation



## dirtscoop (Apr 10, 2006)

I have a aluminum frame storefront door to install. It is new and came with all the screws, shims and caulking. There are no pre drilled holes through the metal frame for securing, is this common with a commercial door? No instructions in the box.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

No instructions?????

Get ready for a real learning experience...like roll up doors and all commercial doors, there will not be instructions. I can't tell you exactly what you are facing, since there are several styles of doors, but generally they work about the same. If you can, lay the door out before you take it to the job and see if you can determine where everything goes and how it adjusts...best advice I can give.

One of my little sidelines is installing overhead doors (roll-up doors) and I get a kick out of guys who have bought a Clopay door from HD or Lowes...meant for DIY installation, and then they get a door from a commercial supplier, and wonder why there are no instructions? Gets realy interesting when they have to wind the springs with no idea of what can or will go wrong. This is another example of experience is the only way to learn it...


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Joasis said it all.

Funny thing is....that I haven't really thought about it (That commercial doors come with no directions) until I read this post. I'm so used to just opening up the wrapping or box and looking for parts and then doing the installations (Usually minus some fasteners).

Dirtscoop, If you are in a quandry....try calling the manufacturer and getting some more information. That is the best I can offer.

Hopefully, you are good with tools and have a knack for figuring things 

Good Luck.


----------

